# Generator 10/11/07



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2007)

Am gonna mission it out of London for this!

http://i21.tinypic.com/iylh1v.gif

Flyer ^^^ is huge but so am not going to post it.

Whats Clockwork/Blue Mountain like?


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2007)

Good choice mate, Gener8r nights are the absolute shit 

Clockwork is supposed to be great since it got done up - outside looks wicked for a start:







I'll be there for the first time since it opened as Clockwork (taken me far too long tbh) on Saturday night for a Dissident night. They have a funktion one system in there so it should be good 

Blue Mountain also nice. You can see it next door in the above photo - it's the blue mural on the right hand side.

The most important thing about this is that it is being held on MY 30th BIRTHDAY. Two years in a row there's been a Gener8r on my birthday, thanks chaps


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2007)

I think Clockwork and Blue Mountain have a combined capacity of about 2000 so they're a bit bigger than Lakota (where the last few were held). The door staff and general attitude at both are way better than Lakota as well.

However: one of the highlights was always walking into the main room at Lakota and gazing awestruck at the Manhattan skyline style rig they'd built up all around the room. No way they'll be able to do summat that impressive at the new venue.

Still, all good. On the day the streets around my flat fill up with all manner of clapped out trucks and vans as the rigs arrive. Makes it well exciting every time I go out of my front door during the day time 

Last few had a gimmick as well - my birthday last year was billed as the Looney Linkup. 44 Looney Bins linked up in the main room putting out 60k of bass  Last February was Labs v Looneys etc etc. God knows how poor old Lakota's foundations survived the onslaught. Maybe that's why they moved.

Can you tell that I LOVE these nights?


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> The most important thing about this is that it is being held on MY 30th BIRTHDAY. Two years in a row there's been a Gener8r on my birthday, thanks chaps



it's my 33rd the next day!

which is why i am making the effort. always meant to go but never made it down, know nuff people been involved in doing rigs for various ones in the past too  

i am going to drag Zenie off here with me (she doesn't know this yet) and Onket if i can get them to leave the safety of M25


----------



## JTG (Oct 5, 2007)

please do 

the flatmate is 31 the next day. yay for November birthdays 

various urbanites have already been told their presence is required. the more the merrier


----------



## Dan U (Oct 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Last few had a gimmick as well - my birthday last year was billed as the Looney Linkup. 44 Looney Bins linked up in the main room putting out 60k of bass  Last February was Labs v Looneys etc etc. God knows how poor old Lakota's foundations survived the onslaught. Maybe that's why they moved.



yeah my mates took their labs 

9bar labs @ Notting Hill - (speaker pron derail!)

<3


----------



## Geri (Oct 6, 2007)

Didn't that building used to have little shops inside? I remember going there a kid with my dad to buy tropical fish, and there was a little café as well.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't do two nights in a row...so I'm saving it for the November birthday lads...with a vengeance!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 7, 2007)

Oooooh, you may, however, bump into a fair few family and friends of mine from South Bristol on the 11th...word is out MHWUHAHAHAHA


----------



## JTG (Oct 7, 2007)

Went to Clockwork last night (Klute/Dom & Roland/Phobia/Silent Witness) and the funktion one in there is fantastic. Best club sound system I've ever heard I think


----------



## Moggy (Oct 7, 2007)

I will indeed be there


----------



## Dan U (Oct 8, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I will indeed be there



noice.


----------



## Onket (Oct 9, 2007)

In the diary.


----------



## zenie (Oct 9, 2007)

/scared

There be trolls etc


----------



## Indemand (Oct 9, 2007)

is Clockwork on the same site Inferno used to be years and years ago? right next to blue mountain?

really don't know my way around the clubbing map of Bristol any more...and even Delerium at Lakota is going


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

Indemand said:
			
		

> is Clockwork on the same site Inferno used to be years and years ago? right next to blue mountain?
> 
> really don't know my way around the clubbing map of Bristol any more...and even Delerium at Lakota is going



Yep, Clockwork is the old Inferno/Casablanca. Some of the decor downstairs is left over from Casablanca - the money clearly went on painting the outside and installing the funktion1. Which is a good thing, sod what the inside looks like, I want the sound to knock me out 

Delirium? Oh dear  The sheer number of hardcore nights still going in Bristol always surprises me.


----------



## JTG (Oct 9, 2007)

The flyer advises that the funktion1 in the dnb room is gonna be assisted by loads of lab subs and looney bins

lovely jubbly


----------



## Dan U (Oct 9, 2007)

@ Onket/Zenie


----------



## dervish (Oct 24, 2007)

Might be there, if there is nothing good on telly.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2007)

suddup you lot!  

I'm gonna be in devon that weekend!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2007)

Bristol y'say?.....*raises brow*


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2007)

I'd fucking better see you there!!!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats fucking me telt then eh!! 

No excuse though really is there


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2007)

And your missus?!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2007)

OI!! 

Possibly.....I'm going to inform her of your psycho sex killer past first though


----------



## zenie (Oct 26, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> No excuse though really is there


 
Woohoo!!!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 26, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I'd fucking better see you there!!!



you def coming mate?

boo yaa!

need to speak to Zenie about how she is getting there. 
if the hating has stopped  

i'm going down Friday to see friends. plan to get very drunk saturday pm somewhere in Bristol


----------



## Yetman (Oct 26, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> Woohoo!!!



*high five*


----------



## dtb (Oct 26, 2007)

thank god they've moved from the lakota, that got way too sweaty last time. i'll be there, spinning in the techno room


----------



## salem (Oct 26, 2007)

Ventured up to a couple before, usually a few munters to make the coach journey home in the morning fun. Ah this will be the anniversary since a very crazy weekend last year. Just a warning to those getting the coach back to London afterwards, it's remembrance Sunday    (in about that order)


----------



## Onket (Oct 26, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> OI!!
> 
> Possibly.....I'm going to inform her of your psycho sex killer past first though


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2007)

birthday drinks thread to come in community very soon


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh ferfukbastardsslittingfukfukfeukfuk sake!

Is it yer birthday weekend?

Quick, post up the birthday thread...so I can do some mega creeping to bombscare and re-arrange visit! 

Will there be techno? I have to have something to bargain with alongside  the long slow blow job!


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Oh ferfukbastardsslittingfukfukfeukfuk sake!
> 
> Is it yer birthday weekend?
> 
> ...



Yeah it's me birthday that very same day mate 

Yes there is techno for all the oddball out of towners wot prefer it to dnb and breakcore 

Four rooms mate, all kinds of everything at gener8r 

Birthday thread goes up after the FA Cup draw on Saturday when I knows what the Rovers will be doing that weekend


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> Yeah it's me birthday that very same day mate
> 
> Yes there is techno for all the oddball out of towners wot prefer it to dnb and breakcore
> 
> ...



Meaning what?

That even you may not be there for yer birthday bash?


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> Meaning what?
> 
> That even you may not be there for yer birthday bash?



no...

meaning that if we're at home and I fancy going I can take this into account when suggesting a time and place to meet

Rovers have a habit of ruining my birthday by crashing out of the cup embarrassingly. My 18th was witness to a particularly lame exit.


----------



## JTG (Oct 26, 2007)

dtb said:
			
		

> thank god they've moved from the lakota, that got way too sweaty last time. i'll be there, spinning in the techno room



don't expect non-sweatiness in Clockwork going by my last couple of times in there


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2007)

birthday/pre gener8r drinks thread in community now


----------



## deeplight (Oct 28, 2007)

Going to be pure phatness. My very good friends 
Armada sound will be there with sweet breaks as always.

Its good that they left it a while before doing this one as they were a bit close together for a while and so lost the hype a little. 

The first one is still the best club night I've ever done.

Hooray for masonry munching sound.


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 28, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> ...so I can do some mega creeping to bombscare and re-arrange visit!
> 
> Will there be techno? I have to have something to bargain with alongside  the long slow blow job!


how's the creeping going birdy? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE COME OUT AND PLAY!!!


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2007)

booking the megabus in a bit


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2007)

still looking forward to this but not as much as I was

want more people to come


----------



## Dan U (Oct 30, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> still looking forward to this but not as much as I was
> 
> want more people to come



i know a ludicrous amount of people going.

i'll tell them all to speak to you.


----------



## JTG (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> Am gonna mission it out of London for this!
> 
> http://i21.tinypic.com/iylh1v.gif
> 
> ...



Can anyone actually print this out so the whole thing is printed & readable? I have mate who aren't on the internet (yes, I know!!!!).


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> booking the megabus in a bit



Do we have to travel by megabus?!!!


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Can anyone actually print this out so the whole thing is printed & readable? I have mate who aren't on the internet (yes, I know!!!!).


 
how many copies do you need?


----------



## Onket (Oct 31, 2007)

A few?

In colour please- you can give them to me tonight.


----------



## zenie (Oct 31, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> A few?
> 
> In colour please- you can give them to me tonight.


 
no black and white only sorry and it's not very clear afterall.  

you try printing it landscape at work and see if you think the lettering's ok.




			
				Onket said:
			
		

> Do we have to travel by megabus?!!!





I'm not


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 31, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> how's the creeping going birdy? PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE COME OUT AND PLAY!!!



Nah...sorry hon...no can do  

I even took me teeth out...


----------



## Tank Girl (Oct 31, 2007)




----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, I know I'm not nearly as exciting as Fizz and I'll probably get way too munted, again, but .... I might come to this. With the bird an all if I can persuade her. Being as it's Jittugs 30th.


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2007)

wahey


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 1, 2007)

Right, I've checked and we are there mate. Be nice to celebrate that flatmate of yours birthday too. I need to thank him for Hebrew Hammer as well


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2007)

wicked. birthday drinkies late afternoonish, prolly followed by a late tea and then muntage


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2007)

PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:

Bristol Ticket Shop have sold out of tickets for this. If you want to come and you're definitely coming and I know you, shout and I'll try and sort some out for you via DMT records who may have some left.

Otherwise you'll just have to queue innit


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 1, 2007)

I do not wish to queue thank you jittug 

I have booked my train ticket


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2007)

we shall sort missus tanky's ticket then 

shouldn't worry too much, we'll prolly get there early so the queue shouldn't be too bad anyway. but if anyone's planning on being late to the party then I'd advise sorting one.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 1, 2007)

Empty your box mate, or take this as the equivalent of a predictable PM


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 1, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

>




Its my old mans 71st that weekend. 

I've been told we REALLY do have to be there. The entire fuckin family will be there and all organise by my arse-licking sister. It'll be fucking bad enough that I turn up in T-shirt and jeans.

I've even had to blow out the work paintballing bash.

hang on thoooo I can feel a plan forming. . .


get the family fooked with a cocktail of K and hash in the form of a birthday cake . . .
they all pass out bout 8.30. . .
bring fizz around after she forgot and ate some cake
drive up to Brizzle. . .
party hard and be back for breakfast tiffin when the olds come round




oh hang on me old man doesn't like cake. So I guess that that plan fooked innit

I wonder if I can rig something up with some blowdarts hmmmmmm


----------



## JTG (Nov 1, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Empty your box mate, or take this as the equivalent of a predictable PM



I'm assuming that'll be two together then?


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes please!


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its my old mans 71st that weekend.
> 
> I've been told we REALLY do have to be there. The entire fuckin family will be there and all organise by my arse-licking sister. It'll be fucking bad enough that I turn up in T-shirt and jeans.
> 
> ...



maybe you could bring the family out with you


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> maybe you could bring the family out with you



I can see uncle B prancing about to drum and bass


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 2, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its my old mans 71st that weekend.



Bring im along mate, he'll be the only person who looks slightly older than me. Until 4am, when it will suddenly be the other way round 



Can I just check that the itinerary is going to be the same as my dream last night? Which means:

We will arrive in Bris to discover that milesy isn't coming as he's taken the baby   to Florida so that tanky can have a night off. I will then decide, in a manly display of solidarity, that I should go and join milesy so he's not on his own. I will then get in my powerboat (tchah, right ) and, after several hours of driving around the waterways of Florida, realise that my chances of just spotting milesy (distinctive as he is) are extremely slim. Disappointed, I will then turn around and head for blighty, but unfortunately become involved in some very confusing boat-based combat, upon the result of which the fate of the world hangs in the balance. I will then become very confused and have a cigarette instead and tell all the baddies to fucking leave me alone. They do.

Is that okay with everyone?


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

it's ok with me 

(though my dream last night was much better, prince was perving me up   )


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 2, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it's ok with me
> 
> (though my dream last night was much better, prince was perving me up   )




was he pervin it up, pervin it up, like it's a false e-motion?  as in the previous "joke" post i did about mark what's-his-name from level 42?  probably not, now that i come to think about it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 2, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> though my dream last night was much better



I beg to differ! That's the most exciting dream I've had in ages, they're normally either (a) stunningly pedestrian (I go to work and ... work; I go to the pub and .. get pissed; etc) or (b) just vague impressions.

As for MG .... oh well.


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 2, 2007)

MysteryGuest said:
			
		

> was he pervin it up, pervin it up, like it's a false e-motion?  as in the previous "joke" post i did about mark what's-his-name from level 42?  probably not, now that i come to think about it.


what?


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 3, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> it's ok with me
> 
> (though my dream last night was much better, prince was perving me up   )




no that'll be my Uncle B if we brought the family up


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 3, 2007)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> no that'll be my Uncle B if we brought the family up


That reminds me...do I _have_ to sit next to him at the table again this year?


----------



## JTG (Nov 4, 2007)

flatmate has secured tickets for fuct, squirl and Tanky


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 5, 2007)

Have just returned to normality after last Bristol trip so clearly it's time to mess with my head again.

*makes note to get all important work stuff done this week*


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 5, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> flatmate has secured tickets for fuct, squirl and Tanky


thank you flatmate


----------



## Dan U (Nov 5, 2007)

i am quite looking forward to this.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 5, 2007)

Me and HP 66 are comin to this, might try and see if Red3 k is up for it


----------



## JTG (Nov 5, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Me and HP 66 are comin to this, might try and see if Red3 k is up for it



please do, aint seen her in aaaages

though I believe her mate's birthday is the day before mine so I dunno what she may be planning


----------



## JTG (Nov 5, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> i am quite looking forward to this.



me n all. I'm gonna thrash the shit out of my 20s


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 5, 2007)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> That reminds me...do I _have_ to sit next to him at the table again this year?



Yes,



Last time he sat next to me I had to remind him that what he was reaching for was not the steak knife I thought he needed



It was in fact a butter knife and there was no way he was gonna cut his steak with it.



He was to busy trying to feel up my sister to notice.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 6, 2007)

<stamps feet> i wanna come but got no transport</stamps feet>


----------



## Crispy (Nov 6, 2007)

Can't come


----------



## Dan U (Nov 6, 2007)

apparently only 200 tickets left on presale and 500 held back to be sold on the door.


----------



## zenie (Nov 6, 2007)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <stamps feet> i wanna come but got no transport</stamps feet>


 
train??

bus??


----------



## JTG (Nov 6, 2007)

work's so manic there's gonna be a whole lot of hair letting down to be done at this 

and I have a whole week off afterwards


----------



## JTG (Nov 6, 2007)

again - anyone coming who hasn't got a ticket already?


----------



## Onket (Nov 6, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> again - anyone coming who hasn't got a ticket already?



Yetman, you got a ticket yet?


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 6, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> flatmate has secured tickets for fuct, squirl and Tanky



Thank you flatmate!

Ooh I'm looking forward to this, I'm havig a very shit week, so like jittug looking forward to a blowout. Be nice to re-make some acquaintances too!

Then my appraisal on monday morning   Brilliant.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> Yetman, you got a ticket yet?



Right, have spoken to the mrs (who's currently dying) and she said if she's well enough she'll come otherwise it'll just be me.

So if there's tix available I'd love 2, otherwise I'm happy to queue on the night if its a problem


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

there is a horrible rumour going round on SJ the venue has gone tits and its just going to be in one of the clubs.

no idea how true it is. as ever you can't sort the truth from the wind ups on that site  but


----------



## hp66 (Nov 7, 2007)

Three tickets pinned to my noticeboard, kali  
One last blow out before D Day.  Soooo looking forward to it.  It's also favourite daughters munter birthday bash, so it's gratifying to know that there'll be some old (ouch) familiar faces around.  
"Don't understimate the power of idiots in numbers"


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> there is a horrible rumour going round on SJ the venue has gone tits and its just going to be in one of the clubs.
> 
> no idea how true it is. as ever you can't sort the truth from the wind ups on that site  but



I still can't see why anyone would ever want to go on that website!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I still can't see why anyone would ever want to go on that website!



did i ask you grumpy?

 

just relaying information!


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> did i ask you grumpy?
> 
> 
> 
> just relaying information!



So people aren't allowed to post anything that you don't specifially ask for first?!

 x more than 1


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> So people aren't allowed to post anything that you don't specifially ask for first?!
> 
> x more than 1



lol

we could derail this thread about the relative merits of SJ and Urban if you wish?

or we could stick to the matter in hand.


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2007)

You started it!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> You started it!



in the context of this night


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

just heard it's bollocks

as you were.

except you onket


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

Just been up to DMT 'cos someone else wanted a ticket - but all advance tickets are now sold out!

500 on the door so it looks like we'll be getting there nice n early to ensure we all get in


----------



## Onket (Nov 7, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> just heard it's bollocks
> 
> as you were.
> 
> except you onket



I win!!


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I win!!



not really mate, i did put a disclaimer in.

/tells onkets lift to drive really badly


----------



## zenie (Nov 7, 2007)

so who's doing fancy dress? 

I did inform Onket of this last night


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

not me 

I'm getting in at ten and setting up camp in the top room at Clockwork. Need to scout out the best spot to soak up the fuckloads of bass they'll have in there. The dnb in there is gonna be filthy as fuck.


----------



## Crispy (Nov 7, 2007)

Must stop reading this thread


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Must stop reading this thread



tell ya what, I'll ring ya from Clockwork at about 3am, just to make you feel better about not being there


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Must stop reading this thread



aaww

JTG - i am gonna be seeking out the bands i think.

apparently we will be drinking in the Cadbury if that means anything to you.


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

Dan U said:
			
		

> aaww
> 
> JTG - i am gonna be seeking out the bands i think.
> 
> apparently we will be drinking in the Cadbury if that means anything to you.



yeah, it's about halfway between the Farm and my flat so we could probably manage some sort of link up fairly painlessly if we were so minded


----------



## Moggy (Nov 7, 2007)

Managed to completely forget about sorting tickets in advance 

What time's everyone planning on being out and about causing advanced trouble in pubs and the like then?


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> yeah, it's about halfway between the Farm and my flat so we could probably manage some sort of link up fairly painlessly if we were so minded



i think the car with Onket and Zenie will be headed to that so could be a plan.

be nice to say hello before saying 'HELLO, EH? WHAT YEAH BANGING TUNES MATE'

Moggy - i am in Bristol all Saturday mate. PM me if you want my mobile innit


----------



## JTG (Nov 7, 2007)

Moggy - what he said


----------



## art of fact (Nov 8, 2007)

any cunt wanna give me a lift from london? megabus is beckoning...


----------



## Onket (Nov 8, 2007)

zenie said:
			
		

> so who's doing fancy dress?
> 
> I did inform Onket of this last night



I read the flyer & didn't see any mention if it.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 8, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> I read the flyer & didn't see any mention if it.



squinted at surely?  

most crowded flyer ever!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 8, 2007)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Managed to completely forget about sorting tickets in advance
> 
> What time's everyone planning on being out and about causing advanced trouble in pubs and the like then?



Yeah I was gonna go up to get a ticket from the record shop today but like JTG says, its sold out. If you want to meet up to get in early to avoid the queue mate let me know


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2007)

Have a good 'un peeps...think of me wiv uncle B  

I'll be heading for the Blackswan in a couple of weeks


----------



## Moggy (Nov 9, 2007)

Right, everyone you wants to meet up in advance, etc PM me your mobile numbers as i lost those i had a while back. See everyone tomorrow, should be wondering around bristol from 5 or so


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 9, 2007)

well, how fucking fabulous - today my body decides to get a fucking cold 

I'm dosed up with that stuff that claims to stop colds, I'm not believing it for a second, but here's hoping that it does work.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope it does work it would be lovely to see you again


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 9, 2007)

well, so far I'm not any worse, so that's good - unless I am bed ridden I will be there  it will be lovely to see you again too


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2007)

Have fun you lot


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 10, 2007)

Cheers mate, I shall miss you, who's going to laugh at the Gerry Anderson puppet dancing in the DnB room with me and then come to the techno room?  

Won't be the same without you an fizz.


<crosses fingers that (a) tanky comes and (b) uncle b's birthday gets cancelled for some reason>


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 11, 2007)

Well that was really hard work! 

Sorry have to missed most of you....and those I saw fleetingly as i was dragged along by the current of people


----------



## Isambard (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Kali, how's you, long time no shizzle!


----------



## chazegee (Nov 11, 2007)

Arghhh! I actually found out about this at midnight.

I got there for one, and there was such a scrum of people outside that I decided to come back at three.

Had a Gin and Fanta and promptly passed out at the computer.


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 11, 2007)

chazegee said:
			
		

> Arghhh! I actually found out about this at midnight.
> 
> I got there for one, and there was such a scrum of people outside that I decided to come back at three.
> 
> Had a Gin and Fanta and promptly passed out at the computer.



To be honest you didn't miss much, I spent the whole time trying to get to the different rooms, and then felt very trapped in the up stairs of the Blue Mountain, the balcony was ram packed, I'm suprised I didn't get burnt by a fag!! I eventually braved going back to clockwork through the rammed series of stairs and passages.

I dread to think what would have happned if there had been a fire,people would have got trampled  I'm sounding old aren't I ? 

I'm sad I didn't get to meet up with you lot proper , but then I guess I should of been at the pub  @self


----------



## JTG (Nov 12, 2007)

tbh while I really enjoyed myself there I think they need to think seriously about how this will work if they intend to run it again at Clockwork/BM

1) the queue (or lack of one). When me, Tanky, Moggy and strung_out walked past at about 9:45 there was an enormous scrum of people outside Clockwork, easily numbering in the hundreds and spilling out into the road so that there was one lane entirely blocked immediately outside the club. When we returned at around midnight to actually go in, the police had arrived to keep the crowd off the road but getting into the club was chaotic. Simply, there was no management of the crowd outside the door at all - there should have been two queues, one for tickets and one for payers. Set a few barriers up to keep it orderly, get a few more security guys to keep it sensible. Job done. Instead it was almost a free for all, not helped by the sort of nobheads who think that just because they've got guestlist they can try and force their way through the crowd.

2) movement between the venues. There simply wasn't enough room out the back to make life comfortable when trying to walk down the alley between Clockwork and BM. To make it workable they'd need to take over the whole of Moon Street - OK so this would mean applying to close the road etc but it's the only safe way. I was worried at one stage that there were going to be injuries as people decided to push through without any regard for other people's well being.

3) how many people were there inside? I never made it to the Blue Mountain side of things but it seemed to me that things were seriously overcrowded. Were numbers properly monitored because it was fucking dangerous at times.

I had a great time because I found the one room I wanted to be in (DMT/Dissident room) and stayed there pretty much. Other people wanted to see what else there was or have a chill space outside to smoke/cool down and this was practically impossible to do comfortably. It spoiled the night for some and can't have been good from a health and safety angle.

I know nobody coins it in from these nights as money is split between 17 different rigs but hire of enough security etc to ensure everything remains safe and happy has to be a priority. Possibly they were taken slightly by surprise at how much momentum has been built up by the night as I can't remember madness on the same scale as last night at previous gener8rs - the sheer numbers of people around Stokes Croft, numbers of people who'd travelled from out of town etc were well up on the other ones in the last couple of years. But if they're intending to do another one (legally that is - the advertised new year bash at a secret venue may not fall into this category  ) they have to make damn sure this is sorted properly or they risk things going badly wrong.

Serious bit over, fucking great night that made me proud of Bristol  Props to the DJ who played a load of nasty dark dnb and then dropped Bodyrock in straight afterwards, cheeky fucker.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 12, 2007)

^^^

you're getting old mate!


----------



## zenie (Nov 12, 2007)

good night - music was bang on til about half 3/4 then every room seemed to be playing shite  

Too many people at times, some of the security were (probbaly stressed granted) rude beyond words and with stinking attitudes but then I guess it goes with the job of being a meathead bouncer.

Other then that a wicked wicked night, didn't seem to meet up and talk to many people mind 

I doubt they'll do a night there again, given people were coming stright through the barriers at the back, the police trouble etc etc 

Bristol's good for a night out though, and this was a free-partyesque night without a bit of trouble and a lovely atmosphere which was wicked  

I might even come back 

Hope you had a good birthday JTG


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2007)

I had a brilliant time- no criticisms whatsoever here.

 

<edit2add> Appart from being scared for the safety of my life in the car on the way back!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm officially old  By 3am I just wanted to have a nice mug of coffee and a natter. So headed back to JTG's and did exactly that!  

That was one of the most frenetic experiences of clubbing I've ever had! Jaysus that place was packed. I too would get the odd paranoid twinge of 'but what if there was a fire?'


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2007)

Fucking blinding 

Good to see everyone, sorry I had to shoot so early – I had to pick up my car from town then drive up the M5 the next day…….but when I got in I only went and got utterly mullered and didn’t get to sleep til about 10am  

Onket, Zenie – was everyone ‘ok’ after I left? 

Wicked venue, people, music, apart from the crowd issues as mentioned above this was the business – like a good free party but with a really safe vibe, hope it happens again soon.

Good to meet some new peeps as well.


----------



## zenie (Nov 12, 2007)

Yetman said:
			
		

> Onket, Zenie – was everyone ‘ok’ after I left?


 
hmm...kind of!   

Glad too see you again dude!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice one 

Good to see you again too mate, and your fella


----------



## Onket (Nov 12, 2007)

JTG said:
			
		

> the advertised new year bash at a secret venue



In Bristol or London? PM me if you prefer!


----------



## JTG (Nov 12, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> In Bristol or London? PM me if you prefer!



they didn't say - only saw it on the screens in the dissident/DMT room. "Gener8r NYE Secret Venue". That is the extent of my knowledge.

If I were to put money on it I'd say London 'cos Bristol's shit for free parties, especially big multi riggers.


----------



## JTG (Nov 12, 2007)

Noisy Boy, he of Dissident fame, has some of his photos from the night here

some good shots of the gangsta rap fancy dress


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 12, 2007)

Onket said:
			
		

> In Bristol or London? PM me if you prefer!



if it's bristol rigs then probably way out west, if the london boys are involved as well then somewhere between the 2 (I went to one in Arundel last year, which is pretty much exactly halfway between the two) . . .


----------



## art of fact (Nov 13, 2007)

money does get pocketed... it all goes back into parties though... ketwork have got an 80k generator out of the parties hence the name...


----------



## Dan U (Nov 13, 2007)

that was a wicked night.

i loved the fact it was dangerously rammed, it was like squat parties used to be when they were good  

tofu love frogs were ace, saw lots of friends, had a great mash up sunday. wicked  

noice one onket, zenie etc for making the mission from london


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 17, 2007)

Well, better later than never .... was an ace nite, good too meet onket and zenie, however briefly and confusingly, nice to see moggie too, perhaps I might actually remember you from the word go next time   Hello to Dan U an all. 

I love you brizzle lot, so glad that whiskey and derv made it and can I go on the record as saying that jittug's flatmate is the very, very , VERY best host ever.  

And tanky ... lord I love that girl. Hope I wasn't too much of a tit


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry, just remembered the best bit from Saturday

Halfway up the stairs .....

Dealer 1: "MDMA? Anyone want MDMA?"
Dealer 2: "MDMA? Anyone want MDMA? Skunk, anyone want Skunk?"
Dealer 1: "MDMA? Anyone want MDMA? MD ... hang on, did you say Skunk?"
Dealer 2: "MDMA? An ... eh? Yes mate, I've got Skunk"
Dealer 1: "Ooh, wicked, over ere mate ...."
Dealer 2: "Oh, right .... "


----------



## Tank Girl (Nov 17, 2007)

my brain has finally recovered enough to post 

that was fun - a bit rammed, but fun 

good to see everyone - and you were alright fuct - especially when you were going to wander over to some "girl" to tell her that her hair was cute, and that girl was me


----------



## Dan U (Nov 17, 2007)

fucthest8 said:
			
		

> Hello to Dan U an all.



yep yep nice to meet all you brizzle urbanites.


----------



## JTG (Nov 17, 2007)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> my brain has finally recovered enough to post
> 
> that was fun - a bit rammed, but fun
> 
> good to see everyone - and you were alright fuct - especially when you were going to wander over to some "girl" to tell her that her hair was cute, and that girl was me


Tanky - my mate refused to believe me today when I told her you had a 15 year old daughter, she said you looked much too young


----------

